# [Italian NR] 7.75 3x3x3 single Giovanni Contardi



## giro94 (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dv2xCC-xeY





another video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvLSGJU3lkU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 23, 2011)

nice reaction


----------



## leonopulos1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Italian competition with chinese sponsor? Or are the Lightake logos there just for fun?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 23, 2011)

Impressive solve, but I couldn't keep my eyes off those stunning lightake signs.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2011)

<3 Gio


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha nice solve!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 24, 2011)

L2 D R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' D U F R B F' R2 B2 R'


z' y2 D2 R' F
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y R' U R
U2 R U R' U' R U R'
F R U R' U' F'
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U

54 moves / 7.75 = 6.97tps

Second pair was hard to find because I couldn't tell he did that many moves


----------



## James15 (Apr 24, 2011)

propable the have won this cubes from the lightake or the display


----------



## Branca (Apr 24, 2011)

Lightake was our sponsor just for this competition. Displays are Speedstacks but LT logo is just a big sticker, it can be taken off easily.


----------



## ariasamie (Apr 24, 2011)

Massimiliano is :-|


----------



## giro94 (Apr 24, 2011)

added another video


----------

